# Hippeastrums



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2017)

One of my favourite pinks nearly crowded out by a rampant, self sown, passionfriut vine. Enjoy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2017)

Love that!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 29, 2017)

Is it Amaryllis Pink Floss? 
Beautiful!


----------



## abax (Sep 29, 2017)

Gorgeous flowers. Are you sure it's a Hipp and not an
Amy? Hipps have hallow stems and Amys have solid
stems. I've heard of hybrid crosses, but never seen one.

HP, I think it's an Amy. too.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 29, 2017)

No, hippeastrum is actually the correct term to refer to them. 
Amaryllis is a fixed name for the trade, hence the common name for general population. 

This plant has a hollow flower stalk, but I don't think that is the way to tell what is what. 
Amaryllis is a name that covers lots of plants as I understand it in technical manner, but when I see a flower like above, I just call them Amaryllis even though I know the correct name is Hippeastrum.

I doubt people will understand what I mean if I called them hippeastrum, wherease the term amaryllis will instantly help people know What it is.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 5, 2017)

Unknown hybrid.
My understanding is they are correctly called hippeastrum (has hollow stem BTW)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 6, 2017)

Oops, I meant Candy Floss, not Pink Floss.
It is very common over here during December.
Red, white, and pink, and almost all pinks are Apple Blossom and Candy Floss in the stores.
I much prefer Candy Floss, very pretty!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 6, 2017)

That is a really beautiful one, love the stripes and veins


----------

